# Car Forums > Automotive News >  pseudo manual transmission for EV?

## lilmira

https://www.autoblog.com/2022/02/14/...-transmission/
There you have it people. Fake exhaust, fake engine noise, now we have fake clutch pedal. Sooner or later, the car will drive itself with fake controls that make you think you are doing something.

----------


## ShermanEF9



----------


## ercchry

I hope they simulate stalling it too maybe a carbd sim also where you can flood it out as well  :ROFL!: 

Neutral drop pedal sounds fun though. Hopefully also lets you brake stand  :Burn Out:

----------


## killramos



----------


## Xtrema

1st Ford with auto clutch manual and now Toyota with a totally fake one. What's the point of these?

----------


## rage2

Does it have auto downshift revmatch too? Because THAT feature is baffling to me as it's widely accepted by the MT lifers as a good feature for MT cars.

----------


## flipstah

> maybe a carb’d sim also where you can flood it out as well 
> 
> :




Let's not do that rofl

----------


## nismodrifter

> Does it have auto downshift revmatch too? Because THAT feature is baffling to me as it's widely accepted by the MT lifers as a good feature for MT cars.



F this feature. Drove 718 GT4 with this enabled and it felt like some video game shit. Just ridiculous.

----------

